# Ancestry Visa: What is the cost to you personally of your trip



## Hez Aus (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi all,

My wife and I are applying for a UK ancestry visa from Australia through my ancestry and her as a dependent.

A question on the online form is: "What is the cost to you personally of your trip "

This is a 5 year visa - are they looking for the total cost of 5 years of living expenses, or just the cost to get us over there and set up with jobs, a place to live, etc?

Same goes for the other questions about living and accommodation expenses - it does not specify if this is a total 5 year figure, or say a per month figure.

Appreciate any guidance on these questions!

Best regards,

Hez


----------



## darkstone1975 (Sep 21, 2014)

Having just done one for my my partner, I stated current cost based on living in Australia and then just translated the living cost directly to sterling and put in the comments at the
end what I took the question to mean i.e used Australian on per month basis and projected this imply the same in uk.

I don't think its really required anyway as ancestry is based on current savings in the bank and that's what they want to see as evidence, rumors are about 3-5k gbp per person to be held in savings. though we had considerably more than that.

Our visa were approved within 3 days of biometrics. so I take it what we stated wasn't an issue.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The question sounds like asking your travel cost of coming to UK, so if you are paying for the air fare yourself, you put down the total cost, and if someone is subsidising you, like your parents, you put down the net cost to you if any. That's how I interpret it but haven't read the question online. The paper form has no such question. In what context is the question asked? Under what section?


----------



## Hez Aus (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks darkstone and Joppa for the quick response.

darkstone, when you say you "projected" the monthly amount, do you mean you projected out over 5 years and quoted the full 5 year cost, or just the monthly amount in GBP?

Joppa, the question is under "Employment and Income", sub-section "Income and Expenditure". The questions are:
- Do you have savings, properties or other income?
- How much do you spend each month on living costs?
- How much of your total monthly income is given to your family members and dependants?
- What is the cost to you personally of your trip in GBP?
- The total amount of money you have for this trip
- The cost of the aeroplane, boat or train tickets
- The cost of your accommodation
- The cost of your living expenses
- Is someone other than you paying for all or a part of your trip?

You can see that the questions are pretty vague and ambiguous in regard to time period, what exactly the cost they're after is, and whether the costs double up across a number of the questions.

We have plenty of savings and well paid jobs, so I'm not too concerned, but just don't want to be caught out on a technicality!

Thanks again.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I see. In that case all you need to state, other than immediate cost like flight, extra luggage, transfer etc, is your estimate per month of your living expenses. I would say it will be around £1,000 to £2,000 a month for a single person depending on location, type of accommodation (shared, self-contained) and your comfort level.


----------



## darkstone1975 (Sep 21, 2014)

just stated in additional comments I took the question to imply per month. 
I really don't know why the question is their in the first place. since funds required is based on what you have already in the bank not what your likely to spend.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I suppose they want applicants to have a realistic appreciation of cost implications for migrating to UK, that they have given a thought and are serious about wanting to work and be self-supporting.


----------



## Hez Aus (Jan 17, 2015)

Guys, thanks for the help. I'll post back here if we encounter any issues with the approach suggested for future reference of others.


----------



## caseymac (Jun 21, 2015)

So to recap:
'What is the cost to you personally of your trip in GBP?' is like 'moving expenses' i.e. flight + excess baggage shipment + maybe few days in a hotel at destination

whereas 'The cost of your accommodation?' and 'The cost of your living expenses' are estimated monthly values based on the region of the UK in which I intend to live.

Plus just to be safe I indicate on the additional info that that is how the questions were interpreted.

Is that correct?

On a related note, I plan to put a hotel address as my address in the UK. Do I actually need to make a reservation (refundable, obviously)? As advised I'm certainly not booking a flight until visa is in hand.


----------



## Petro (Jan 7, 2016)

Good Morning,
We are currently filling out our visa application forms with my husband being the main applicant & myself & our two children dependants. Can anyone of you please say what you fillied in in the end? And whether you got your visa's? We want to submit next week.


----------

